# There was no more room in hell.....



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

So I came here.

Nice to find a place where people are like me. Halloween is the best day of the years, and the rest are just 364 days of waiting. So I try to fill the other 364 with fun scary stuff:


















We had fun last year









and now have a bigger yard this yer, the theme? Zombie invasion


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

That is one Sweet Collection you got

Welcome to Unpleasant Street


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to my slice of hell on the internet. That is one nice big collection of horror stuff you got there.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Don, welcome aboard. I see the Camp Crystal Lake sign. I've camped where they filmed that!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome aboard. Like your foum name, as it's a derivitive of my favorite Zombie film. Not only do I see Horror, but I see a fair collection of X-Men figures and the like too. Hope you stick around for awhile.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, that's quite the collection! Nice to have you join us Don of the Dead... what a cool name


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow, awsome stuff! How long have you been collecting? I take it your a big horror movie buff. Nice to have you here


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

mikeq91 said:


> Wow, awsome stuff! How long have you been collecting? I take it your a big horror movie buff. Nice to have you here


Around 8 years, my parents hated Horror, so once I moved out I got into it big time.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

welcome!


----------

